# jsf facelets mit xhtml strict 1.0



## ruutaiokwu (31. Jan 2011)

hallo zusammen,

weiss jemand von euch, ob die kombination jsf + xhtml strict 1.0 geht? (normalerweise wird xhtml transitional 1.0 für facelets verwendet, glaube ich zumindest...)

folgender code liegt mir vor:

[XML]<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Strict//EN"
    "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-strict.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml"
	xmlns:h="http://java.sun.com/jsf/html"
	xmlns:ui="http://java.sun.com/jsf/facelets"
	xmlns:c="http://java.sun.com/jsp/jstl/core">
<head>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="application/xhtml+xml; charset=utf-8" />
<script
	src="/SLS/html/jscript/plugins/jquery/jqgrid/jquery.jqGrid.min.js"
	type="text/javascript">

</script>
<title>jqgrid demo webapp</title>
</head>
<body>
<form id="frm1" method="post" action="/SLS/FacesTestServlet">
</form>
</body>
</html>[/XML]


...aber am browser wird mir immer das abschliessende slash des meta-tags entfernt, und das ist dann nicht mehr konform. gibt es einen workaround für das?


grüsse,
jan


----------



## ruutaiokwu (31. Jan 2011)

ständig wird alles entfernt, da kann man nichts machen. auch wenn xhtml transient verwendet wird.

aus <tag />

oder

<tag></tag>

wird im output, also im browser IMMER <tag>


und wenn ich das ganze unter w3.org so validieren lasse, ist das natürlich nicht konform!

wenn es sein muss, gehe ich diesem jsf-schrott an die innereien!!!
(das problem an der wurzel beheben, könnte man sagen...)

ODER

den stream abfangen, so dass er statt an den browser geht in einen string. anschliessend mit "jericho html" bereinigen...


----------



## ruutaiokwu (31. Jan 2011)

*<f:verbatim>*<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=utf-8" />*<f:verbatim>* löst das problem. 

schäbig, das ganze! warum werden html-tags überhaupt manipuliert? frage mich was das soll...?????


----------

